# impossible lire video,film de I tunes



## sac à puces (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un pc sous windows XP, un Ipod touch. Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu un mail d'itunes disant que les séries tv étaient disponibles sur Itunes.J'ai voulu en visionner un extrait mais je n'ai eu qu'un écran vert avec le son derrière. Alors j 'ai cliqué sur les clips videos et les jeux : idem :écran vert avec chanson en fond. J'ai la dernière version Itunes.

Il m'est arrivé de télécharger des videos sur Toondra.com sans problème  .
Je demande l'aide d'internautes. Merci


----------



## JulienRkt (1 Juin 2008)

sac à puces a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un pc sous windows XP, un Ipod touch. Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu un mail d'itunes disant que les séries tv étaient disponibles sur Itunes.J'ai voulu en visionner un extrait mais je n'ai eu qu'un écran vert avec le son derrière. Alors j 'ai cliqué sur les clips videos et les jeux : idem :écran vert avec chanson en fond. J'ai la dernière version Itunes.
> 
> Il m'est arrivé de télécharger des videos sur Toondra.com sans problème  .
> Je demande l'aide d'internautes. Merci


Peut être un problème de mise à jour de Quicktime ?
Ou alors c'est peut être windows qui bug, car j'ai un problème d'affichage 3D dans Coverflow moi... et avec exactement la même configuration que toi (à moins que tu n'ai le SP3 ?).


----------



## sac à puces (2 Juin 2008)

J'ai Quicktime 7.4.5.67 et SP2 et ITUNES 7.6.2.9.
Je viens d'envoyer un mail à Itune pour demander la raison de ce problème. Si c'est Windows qui bug as-tu une idée pour le résoudre? 
Merci


----------



## sac à puces (2 Juin 2008)

J'ai oublié de te dire , You Tube = OK


----------



## JulienRkt (2 Juin 2008)

Et bien moi mon problème pour Coverflow était matériel finalement (une question de fréquence FSB enfin un machin de Pciste ^^).*
 Donc pour ton problème je sais pas trop... Tu n'as pas installé de packs de codecs ou autres trucs dans le genre ? Ca pourrait peut etre provoquer une incompatibilité...


----------



## sac à puces (3 Juin 2008)

Si j'ai installé pusieurs codecs. Avt mon Ipod, j'ai eu et je les ai tjrs 2 MP3 l'un avec AMV, l'autre avec AVi converter. Je vais réfléchir à ton idée. Merci pour tes conseils.
Apple vient de me répondre, je dois aller sur: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303706-fr
Comme les autres videos personnelles ou autres sont lisibles, j'ai peur d'un bug sur toutes les videos .Apple m'a répondu un mail super sympa et rapidos, n'hésite pas à les contacter. ;-)


----------



## JulienRkt (5 Juin 2008)

Tu as donc réussi à résoudre ton problème ?
Moi aussi j'ai déjà eu à contacter Apple (pour l'iTunes Store) et ils sont vraiment réactifs !! Ca fait plaisir à voir.


----------

